#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [書籍] &#65339;小說&#65341;少年陰陽師

## M.S.Keith

超越安倍晴明的天才陰陽師──『晴明的孫子』安倍昌浩震撼登場！

　　◎日本亞馬遜網路書店　　最高評價！

　　◎繼《陰陽師》後最熱門的奇幻冒險故事！已改編成漫畫、動畫、有聲書和廣播劇！

日本亞馬遜網路書店讀者最熱愛的小說！

　　來自讀者的好評：

　　◎架柘：『本以為平安時代的故事一定很複雜難懂，結果這本書卻意外地好讀，而且愈讀愈能享受它的樂趣！』

　　◎孩子先生：『這是一本大人和青少年都喜歡的好書！令人如處平安時代，忘記時間的流逝！』

　　◎靜紅 ：『原本只看漫畫的我，就是從這本書開始看小說的！』

　　◎齊藤唯奈：『欲罷不能，使人邊哭邊笑的閱讀經驗！』

無名之火熊熊燃起，揭示了一個命定的預兆：

　　異邦的妖魅將乘著黑夜來襲，吞噬一切！

　　而能夠阻止它們的，只有這個少年……

不要叫我孫子！

　　十三歲的昌浩是個在陰陽寮做見習生的菜鳥，他還有個最不喜歡的身分──大陰陽師安倍晴明的小孫子！雖然昌浩天生擁有可與祖父匹敵的強大靈力，但是他卻最討厭被拿來和晴明做比較，個性不服輸的他，甚至立志要成為超越晴明的偉大陰陽師！

　　為了早日達到這個目標，昌浩每天在夥伴小怪的守護下，努力地修行。一天，後宮突然沒來由地發生了一場大火，正當大家驚慌失措地忙著救火時，昌浩與小怪卻察覺到一股極不尋常的妖氣，而那股怪異的妖氣竟然來自左大臣之女彰子的屋中！

　　不想被晴明看扁的昌浩決定靠自己的力量去把事情查個水落石出，沒想到卻遇上長了四隻角的牛妖攻擊，還差點沒命！那是連活了好幾百歲的小怪也從來沒有見過的神秘妖怪，而更可怕的是，還有妖力更強大、更兇惡的妖怪正隱身在黑暗中窺伺著……

　　少年陰陽師中文官方網站：www.crown.com.tw/shounenonmyouji

作者簡介

結城光流

　　8月21日生，獅子座O型。愛喝紅茶，喜歡寶石，同時是中島美雪和織田裕二的超級粉絲。

　　儘管為了寫書，經常必須辛苦地四處奔波、蒐集資料，但是他仍然樂此不疲。

　　他非常熱愛平安時代，而且因為太喜歡京都，所以幾乎每個月都會去一次。如果時間夠的話，他還想親自跑一趟《少年陰陽師》系列書中出現過的所有場景。

　　除了《少年陰陽師》外，他另著有暢銷奇幻小說《篁破幻草子》系列。

譯者簡介

陳柏瑤

　　日本女子大學畢業，專修服裝歷史。此次翻譯的最大挑戰是京都方言與平安時代的歷史。目前專職翻譯，譯有《六十二道極光》、《友和＆繪里的607天蜜月旅行》、《流言》等書。


～～～～～～～～
好看的書～（滅
感覺上還有點腐的說～XD

強烈建議大家去看歐～～

----------

